# GSD "Throwback Thursday" Pictures



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

I was on IG earlier and posted a "Throwback Thursday" picture of Ruger (after seeing a few other TBT posts from followers). Thought it would be fun to post some "throwbacks" of our puppies/dogs in here  No time frame of how long or short the time span has been. 

Here's mine, just about half of Ruger's lifetime ago (around 10 weeks old)


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Ruger was (and is) a cutie!



This was Leo @ 3/4 weeks


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

omgosh! puppiesss so cute! Atlas is 19 weeks and it seems like such a long time ago when he was this little! This is him around 8/9 weeks  My pappas grew up so fasttt!!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Too cute!  :wub: 

Ruger was a tiny lil guy - only 6.8lb @ 8 weeks, he looked similar in size to Leo when we brought him home! 

That face has allowed him to get away with shredding paper products more than once lol.


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

Ruger Monster said:


> Too cute!  :wub:
> 
> Ruger was a tiny lil guy - only 6.8lb @ 8 weeks, he looked similar in size to Leo when we brought him home!
> 
> That face has allowed him to get away with shredding paper products more than once lol.


so little!!  atlas was 12lbs at 8 weeks lol and getting bigger by the minute! he should be hittign his 40 lbs mark lol


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Apollo at 12 weeks


Batman at 10 months(coming home)


Brennan at 12 weeks


Midnite at 8.5 months(1st day home from shelter)


Robyn at 13 weeks


Tannor at 7.5 weeks


Misty at 10 months with my son


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Throw back of Dexter first ever boat ride when he was 10 weeks old


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Some really great pics all!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Ike and buddy Milo after a winery tour 2011?








Lena(only pointy ear in the picture) and her new sister Phoster( leading the charge) in Maine the weekend I picked Phoster up. 2010








Nix- 9 weeks old 2013








Axel. My most favoritest foster dog. Nearly kept him. Passed from a brain tumor last year. Taught me as much in 6 months as any dog I have owned. 









Hanah. The dog that started it all. ~2002. My first GSD, first SchH dog, first SAR dog. I owe her all.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Buddy, Shadow and Lady 2002 










Nakita in 1988


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

These are some of the oldest pics I have of Shasta, she was about 6


----------



## BruceWinters (Dec 2, 2012)

Here is Molly at 9/10 weeks


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

LOVE these pictures!!  

We can keep 'em coming even when it's not Thursday too  I might have to bump this every Thursday also lol!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

This is Guy. He was an amazing dog and I miss him very much!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

What a handsome boy!

Here's my first GSD, Ulli. She passed in 1999 at 14, and I still miss the heck out of her. This picture is from 1994. I was 7. I call it the "never-ending kiss"


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## DaisyDaws (Feb 28, 2015)

My first 2 GSDs, from when I was young. Rex and Hannah.


----------



## Breanne-93 (Oct 10, 2014)

Heres my throw back! Also a comparison to show you how he looks now


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

My GSD "Yaddo." (my daughter is now 15 years old ... old picture)


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Karat in September of 2001(1993-December 29, 2005)
Bella in summer of 2009 (september 21, 2005 -October 12, 2014)
Both great dogs in their different ways!!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Great thread!!! All such beautiful dogs!!!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Topper Born April 15, 2009
We got this little cutie pie July of 2009. Topper was a spontaneous addition to our family. My daughter and topper just clicked right away. He has been melting out hearts ever since. This little boy has a heart of gold and is so very very smart. He looks at me with in disgust if he thinks max our pup is getting away with to much.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

German shepherd -Karat in september of 2001(1993-December 29, 2005)
Cavalier king charles- Bella in summer of 2009(september 21, 2005- October 12, 2014)
Both amazing dog in their different way!!!!


----------

